# Dogs people like to use



## utahrv82 (Nov 4, 2017)

I am thinking of getting a couple Dogo Argentino's for my catch dogs and maybe a couple bay dogs. Ideally I would like to have a bay dog that might be useful in bird hunting also. 

Has anyone used Dogo's and if so how did you like them? 

Also, what is everyones favorite type of bay dog to use? Is there a bay dog out there that you could use for hogs as well as upland game?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 17, 2017)

IMO...bird dog and hog dog don't belong in the same sentence in a comparison topic of the 2 !!

Can't help ya with the bird dog  
part. Lots of people have lots of opinions when it comes to hog dogs. Me.....A cur of some sort because most are silent on the track. I would prefer a Black Mouth Cur from the Ladner family !! Good all around dogs !! Google is your friend.


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 21, 2017)

Ive hunted with dogos for hogs...My friends dogs, good all round dogs find and catch....


----------



## GLS (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't hunt hogs, but if I did,  I sure wouldn't want my two bird dogs (Brittanys) encouraged to chase hogs.  While woodcockin' I've had one close call with with a feral sow and piglets with the older one and that was enough to decide I didn't want my dogs mixing it up with hogs.  Last thing you'd want is for a trained bird dog chasing after hogs while bird hunting.  I've seen it happen with a friend's dog and we spent a lot of time trying to find her which we did. OMMV.


----------

